# MOONEYES XMAS PARTY SHOW & DRAG 2016



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2016)

A few of us locals are planning to ride over to the Mooneyes Xmas Party at the Irwindale Speedway this coming Saturday. It's a great place to see some awesome cars, bands, vintage drag racing & the must-see Pin-Up contest. Gates open at 6am, but thinking at meeting up at Library Park at about 8:00, roll out by 9:00. Keep in mind, the ride there will be easy & downhill, but the ride back to Monrovia will be uphill. We'll take our time and make a few stops, including Pacific Plate Brewery on Myrtle. Post here or PM/call/text me to let me know you're gonna make it.. Mike

In keeping with the show's theme(Mostly customs,rat-rods & such), bring your rattiest, coolest custom or even better your exhaust pipe tank Higgins if you have one!
http://www.mooneyesusa.net/mooneyes-xmas-party-show-drag-2016/





https://www.google.com/maps/place/I...3e4320e615571!8m2!3d34.1104366!4d-117.9873705


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2016)

Go every year, great time!


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2016)

The cars are ready to run, it's happening all day long, Irwindale


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the pictures, chicks, cars, and bikes, looks like my version of heaven.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 11, 2016)

And then, of course our pit stop at the Pacific Plate Brewery to and from the show.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2016)

I was stuck in the beer line so long I ran out of time to take pics! Here are a couple I did take.



Buddy Oscar riding the crusty Merc


Couple of rods that pulled up and wanted a piece of the crusty Colson on the way home.








Dinner and margaritas finished off the night.


----------



## iswingping (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for posting this.  I need to come out for this ride sometime.  Gassers and slingshots rock.  Throw in a few dry lakes cars and hell yeah.  That 427 cu in. Thunderbolt is where it's at!  I'm adding to next years calendar now.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 12, 2016)

Mike you need a saddlebag to hold a six pack, clearly the rest of the crowd snuck in their own beer also.
The timing didnt work out this year. Im sure I'll see the same cars this summer at the roadster show.


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2016)

Moon eyes is different than any other show, there were even a couple of 50/rockabilly/gangs from Australia, Japan and Sweden + more and they don't just dress it they look like they live it, where else do you see bikers, lowriders, hotroders, VW's etc. all drinkin, BBQin,rockin, dragin and drinkin more and no fights!, a real mix of counter culture ++, more ink, ratrods & cool cars, people (thousands++), not for trophy's, just fun, I finally just had to stop taking pictures, overload!. Been going for 20+ years sense it was at the store and then outgrew a few venues.They are trying to develop the property, I sold but fell thru cause of permits (outlet mall!!) so hope it stays, hell there is racing there all the time, even has a oval sprint/NASCAR/demo track and 1/8 mile drags, so hope it stays!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2016)

Great pics all!!! More please.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 12, 2016)

mrg said:


> Moon eyes is different than any other show, there were even a couple of 50/rockabilly/gangs from Australia, Japan and Sweden + more and they don't just dress it they look like they live it, where else do you see bikers, lowriders, hotroders, VW's etc. all drinkin, BBQin,rockin, dragin and drinkin more and no fights!, a real mix of counter culture ++, more ink, ratrods & cool cars, people (thousands++), not for trophy's, just fun, I finally just had to stop taking pictures, overload!. Been going for 20+ years sense it was at the store and then outgrew a few venues.They are trying to develop the property, I sold but fell thru cause of permits (outlet mall!!) so hope it stays, hell there is racing there all the time, even has a oval sprint/NASCAR/demo track and 1/8 mile drags, so hope it stays!View attachment 395748View attachment 395749View attachment 395750View attachment 395751View attachment 395752View attachment 395753View attachment 395754View attachment 395755View attachment 395756




Yeah, I hope the speedway stays open. I'd hate to have to drive to Fontana for this.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 12, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Great pics all!!! More please.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 18, 2016)

Finally got around to looking through pics from the party...didn't take a lot but I have uploaded a few to my Flickr site...hit the link below and cruise on through...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/albums/72157674172866293


----------

